
A short rant at the intersection of data, privacy, identity and culture - bolmn
https://chrisbolman.com/future-data-privacy-alone-again/
======
bolmn
one of the reasons I wanted to post/share this here is I'm really interested
in thoughts and feedback from others working on the front lines of this. I've
had some really interesting conversations in the past few weeks with ML
experts, in the blockchain community, while also working on designing/building
a data (analytics) pipeline for my new app (all while reading the news and
generally losing my sh*t). it really feels like a lot of the forrest is being
missed for the trees, and the rate of change is happening at a pace where
security is having a hard time keeping up.

